

A Pacific Isle, Radioactive and Forgotten - boh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/04/opinion/a-pacific-isle-radioactive-and-forgotten.html?mabReward=RI%3A10&action=click&contentCollection=World&region=Footer&module=Recommendation&src=recg&pgtype=article

======
AceJohnny2
Enewetak atoll is something to behold on Google Maps. Here's [1] where the
very first H-bomb, Ivy Mike, detonated with 10.4MT. Yes, that's a big circular
hole in the atoll. The larger one, in fact. The smaller one was classic
fission Castle Nectar at 1.8MT.

Furthermore, from the article: "My guide walked up the shallow incline of the
dome and stood on its top; impulsively I followed him. I wished I had brought
a Geiger counter."

Forgetting to bring a geiger counter is a pretty big oversight for such a
trip, and as a result we lack what is probably the most interesting fact from
the trip!

[1]
[https://www.google.com/maps/@11.6680237,162.1920549,4599m/da...](https://www.google.com/maps/@11.6680237,162.1920549,4599m/data=!3m1!1e3)

~~~
AceJohnny2
And on a related Google Maps note, all these zits in Nevada were underground
nuclear tests:

[https://www.google.com/maps/search/nevada+test+site/@37.0173...](https://www.google.com/maps/search/nevada+test+site/@37.0173699,-116.0147925,4126m/data=!3m1!1e3)

Imagine, spies would have _killed_ for these pictures a few decades ago!

~~~
cafard
Would they have told more than what one could infer from seismic monitoring?

